# Apple Watch 2 Hermes, should I upgrade for the 3 version?



## ViktorOTitov (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi, friends! My Apple Watch 2 Hermes is on me all the time (24/7). I have heard, that Apple has a great upgrade of the processor and other functions in series 3. I have read different reviews of lucky people about series 3. And I realize, that I need series 3 too. The question is whether to buy ceramic gray or space black with milanese bracelet version, or the Hermes version with black or navy leather. I am wearing suits all the time.


----------



## WristWretch (Oct 3, 2016)

Ooo! The ceramic is pretty amazing tech but for someone wherein suits all the time the stainless might be a better fit aesthetically. Believe the ceramic only comes in white?


----------



## ViktorOTitov (Dec 19, 2016)

WristWretch said:


> Ooo! The ceramic is pretty amazing tech but for someone wherein suits all the time the stainless might be a better fit aesthetically. Believe the ceramic only comes in white?


No, there is also gray ceramic available


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

If it’s at all possible, you should try on the ceramic. It’s light — not as light as aluminum, but still — and it looks pretty high-tech.

But it doesn’t have the polished steel sparkle that you’re used to, either. I’m not sure if I’d switch from steel to ceramic myself. It doesn’t look cheap, mind you — it’s just different.

I’ve read comments from owners who went from S2 to S3 and say that the new system runs noticeably quicker. But for me, I tend to skip at least a generation or two before upgrading, and I’m pretty satisfied with my S2.

It sounds like you’re set on getting an S3. If you can swing by the store while wearing your suit, I think you’ll find your answer pretty quickly.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I had a Series 2 stainless and sold it soon after I got it. It just didn't seem to do enough for me to commit to it. I decided to try it again and got a Series 3 with LTE. It's a game changer.


----------



## ViktorOTitov (Dec 19, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> I had a Series 2 stainless and sold it soon after I got it. It just didn't seem to do enough for me to commit to it. I decided to try it again and got a Series 3 with LTE. It's a game changer.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12937331&stc=1&d=1519878157"]
> 
> 
> ...


Why? What Pros?


----------



## ViktorOTitov (Dec 19, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> If it's at all possible, you should try on the ceramic. It's light - not as light as aluminum, but still - and it looks pretty high-tech.
> 
> But it doesn't have the polished steel sparkle that you're used to, either. I'm not sure if I'd switch from steel to ceramic myself. It doesn't look cheap, mind you - it's just different.
> 
> ...


I think, that gray ceramic is hard to deal with other possible varieties of leather and steel Apple or Hermes bands, because of the color. And sport band is not very comfy for everyday suits with ties. What do You think about steel black model with milanese bracelet?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ViktorOTitov said:


> I think, that gray ceramic is hard to deal with other possible varieties of leather and steel Apple or Hermes bands, because of the color. And sport band is not very comfy for everyday suits with ties. What do You think about steel black model with milanese bracelet?


I think black-on-black always looks sporty and toolish, not dressy-business-office.

But if you've got other black watches, you're already keen on their style, so I'd say to go for it.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

ViktorOTitov said:


> Why? What Pros?


LTE connectivity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViktorOTitov (Dec 19, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> ViktorOTitov said:
> 
> 
> > Why? What Pros?
> ...


I dont have in my country this function.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

OP, I am a new owner of a Apple Watch. I bought a series 3 Sport Grey Aluminum, with GPS, but no cellular. So, far I love my watch. I have my phone with me all the time and do not see a need for the cellular option. Unless you want cellular service on your watch, why upgrade to the series 3? The model 2 you have has almost the same features as a model 3 like I do, but your watch has a nicer finish! I don’t think It would be much of an upgrade. You have a great watch now! Vance.


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

ViktorOTitov said:


> Hi, friends! My Apple Watch 2 Hermes is on me all the time (24/7). I have heard, that Apple has a great upgrade of the processor and other functions in series 3. I have read different reviews of lucky people about series 3. And I realize, that I need series 3 too. The question is whether to buy ceramic gray or space black with milanese bracelet version, or the Hermes version with black or navy leather. I am wearing suits all the time.


You have to look at the ceramic in person before you decide. I wanted one, but went into the store to look at the actual watch. For various reasons, unlike the steel and aluminum ones, which appear to be seamless where the screen meets the body, the ceramic versions the case is larger than the crystal, so there is a step between where the case ends and where the crystal begins. That was a deal breaker for me, so no ceramic.


----------



## ViktorOTitov (Dec 19, 2016)

barihunk said:


> ViktorOTitov said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, friends! My Apple Watch 2 Hermes is on me all the time (24/7). I have heard, that Apple has a great upgrade of the processor and other functions in series 3. I have read different reviews of lucky people about series 3. And I realize, that I need series 3 too. The question is whether to buy ceramic gray or space black with milanese bracelet version, or the Hermes version with black or navy leather. I am wearing suits all the time.
> ...


Thanks! So steel or black steel? What do You think?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

barihunk said:


> You have to look at the ceramic in person before you decide. I wanted one, but went into the store to look at the actual watch. For various reasons, unlike the steel and aluminum ones, which appear to be seamless where the screen meets the body, the ceramic versions the case is larger than the crystal, so there is a step between where the case ends and where the crystal begins. That was a deal breaker for me, so no ceramic.


It's not so much larger as it is they've rounded all the corners a bit more and softened the edges. The raised edge that meets the display glass, if made to as fine of an edge as they do in steel and aluminum, would be more chip-prone in ceramic.


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> It's not so much larger as it is they've rounded all the corners a bit more and softened the edges. The raised edge that meets the display glass, if made to as fine of an edge as they do in steel and aluminum, would be more chip-prone in ceramic.


Rado seem to be able to do it with their ceramic watches, but what do I know. All I see is a sort of ugly seam/step between the case and crystal that I don't like. Believe me I love ceramic watches and wanted one quite badly.



ViktorOTitov said:


> Thanks! So steel or black steel? What do You think?


I have mine in the black steel - I think it blends much better with the black screen and looks more sleek. Also I looked at the thing and the scratches that were there aren't too obvious so another plus for me.


----------



## dkauf (Jul 11, 2012)

Palmettoman said:


> LTE connectivity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, I never wanted an Apple Watch until the S3 came out and now that I own one, it's the only watch I wear


----------



## gogeo (Dec 17, 2015)

Does the Hermes come w/the double wrap around band?


----------



## luxury554 (Mar 30, 2018)

change is constant in life, i guess you should upgrade


----------

